# Old Price List



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

I've been cleaning out my library and ran across some old price lists from the early/mid 90s. Thought some members may enjoy. I'll post others if I get a chance.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Both interesting and sad, thanks for posting.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

only 1 type of c.b. frog on that list...super sad. We've come a long way in this hobby since then

However, when I read the thread title, I was expecting to see histos for like $30 or something.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

bluejeans for $45 sub-adult azureus $160 

james


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, look at where we failed as a hobby and where we did succeed. That said, all those anthonyi....ugh.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wish I was in the hobby back then, I'd be a millionaire


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Anytime I look at those old lists I still remember Ron G sending me all those histrionicus for about $40..........


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

What happend to all the histrionicus in the hobby? Are they hard to breed in captivity?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

zzpop102 said:


> What happend to all the histrionicus in the hobby? Are they hard to breed in captivity?


Most of them showed up in very bad shape and either died shortly after being imported or failed to thrive over time. A few people managed to keep them going and successes are more common now, but they are still very challenging. The search feature will bring up lots of info on their history in the hobby.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Hard to breed but a lot harder to get the offspring to adulthood


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

Here are the $40 Histos. 1995.


----------



## zzpop102 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats to bad. They are such amazing looking frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those list look like retail prices for frogs from the 90s, i used to get them much cheaper from reptile dealers back then.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow cool price lists! Fun to see stuff like that! I have a stack of my New England Herp society newsletters, which is now out of production for the moment, and reptiles and Vivarium magazine. Probably 200-300 magazines somewhere at my parents house. From early to late 90s. A lot of weird and defunct reptile magazines that maybe lasted a year..plus annuals.

I need to dig those up as some of the price lists on there are interesting.

Wow $40 for histos. What a gorgeous species. While Azureus were very expensive at one point and once considered hard to breed, they definitely were easy enough to slowly branch out in numbers and become common. I think they're the most gorgeous dart frog there is. An all blue frog is just awesome to me. But since they've become common, the perception of them has changed. As some friends and I have talked about here, they're possibly becoming less common as the bloodlines aren't as diverse as people think. The perception of frogs always baffles me. I'm sure $40 Histrionica weren't as coveted back then. Same with Silverstoni. 

At frog day, I saw maybe half a dozen azureus tops. I was expecting tons. Also, I didn't see any Costa Rican Auratus like I have in the past. Bright green. Plenty of blue and black sub adults though that were awesome. 

Hopefully with Histos, at least red-heads will be getting more and more common. Seems like a decent amount of people are working with them and slowly having better luck. Sure froglets don't live to adulthood often, but I hear that the more and more they breed in captivity, the better the offspring are doing. Maybe the froglets that make it now will be great adult breeders and the offspring will do way better. I'm optimistic as a goal of mine lately is to own 2-3 red headed histos to work with.

Awesome lists though. I saved them in my picture files. Hope that's cool.

D


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

I read an article the other day in an old magazine that said even though Tincs were more expensive than the common auratus and strawberry dart frogs, they were a better frog for the beginner, and the $75 may be worth the money.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep.

And for someone's follow up question - there are some still around. They were extremely tough to breed though.

s


ChrisK said:


> Anytime I look at those old lists I still remember Ron G sending me all those histrionicus for about $40..........


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

I went digging tonight. No old price lists, but I found my copy of Jewels of the Rainforest I bought in 1994. (The thing weighs about ten pounds. The binding needs fixed, but the pages are in great shape)

And John Uherns phone number. Anyone remember John? Always claimed to have the largest selection of Dart frogs in the USA.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Gee, is that list the origin of "giant orange" terminology. 

My dad had a huge collection of old pricelists. I'll never forget one from Africa that offered baby mountain gorillas for $100!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd love to get me a baby mountain gorilla. PM if anyone has one for sale...


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I'd love to get me a baby mountain gorilla. PM if anyone has one for sale...


What acquiescence I've have one in my basement I manage to breed asexually.oh...my fault, you said mountain gorilla, mine is .a lowland


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Scott said:


> Yep.
> 
> And for someone's follow up question - there are some still around. They were extremely tough to breed though.
> 
> s


Well I would like to get some of those ones again  they were awesome frogs


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

frogparty said:


> only 1 type of c.b. frog on that list...super sad. We've come a long way in this hobby since then
> 
> However, when I read the thread title, I was expecting to see histos for like $30 or something.


It's the Internet, a solid, veritable treasure trove of information sharing. 

Very cool thread, does anyone have anything from pre-internet '80's?

I "forumed" and e-mailed a really cool guy, named Eric Olsen, who used to get stuff from a guy who basically went out with his french wife or girlfriend and collected whatever (French Guyana), I can't remember the name of the enterprise though. He had kept a lot of cool Atelopus and stuff. I think he lived in Philly maybe? JVK


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

charlesbrooks said:


> What acquiescence I've have one in my basement I manage to breed asexually.oh...my fault, you said mountain gorilla, mine is .a lowland


If it aint mountain, I aint in the market... 

asexual huh?


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

jkooiman said:


> It's the Internet, a solid, veritable treasure trove of information sharing.
> 
> Very cool thread, does anyone have anything from pre-internet '80's?
> 
> I "forumed" and e-mailed a really cool guy, named Eric Olsen, who used to get stuff from a guy who basically went out with his french wife or girlfriend and collected whatever (French Guyana), I can't remember the name of the enterprise though. He had kept a lot of cool Atelopus and stuff. I think he lived in Philly maybe? JVK


Sorry, I just noticed that last bit of my post made no sense at all! I was just curious if anyone on here had met/knew the guy, he had really cool stories about keeping really unheard of/cool stuff back in the 80's-90's etc.. JVK


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

PeanutbuttER said:


> If it aint mountain, I aint in the market...
> 
> asexual huh?


just joking, ha ha ha


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

A wholesale list, note the price of pumilio vs. auratus. 1996


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

From a well known West Coast Importer, right before the ban.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I like the Silverstonei..........expected soon.............price........?????

Deb


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ornamental Baboons?... THEY HAD THOSE?!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anybody remember Pac-Rim out of Calif?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

whats a yellow striped green legged quinquivittatus?? never seen one like that.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jkooiman said:


> Sorry, I just noticed that last bit of my post made no sense at all! I was just curious if anyone on here had met/knew the guy, he had really cool stories about keeping really unheard of/cool stuff back in the 80's-90's etc.. JVK


 
I met him several times and depending on the conversation he either had it or could get it.... that included everything from Komodo dragons to sea turtles.. yet of the people who gave him money, never saw the animals they paid for.. 

Hank Molt has some interesting stories of back in the day... 

As for old price lists.. people should look at the classified ads in the old Dendrobatid Newsletters.. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

thedude said:


> whats a yellow striped green legged quinquivittatus?? never seen one like that.


There were a number of thumbnails that were still listed under that name at that time.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ah, that makes more sense


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Great stuff

I have a bunch of old 'Cichlid News' and [faxed] trade lists from the early 90s at home and it makes me chuckle when I look through that box.

Now next time someone goes ape about 'illegal frogs' on this forum, please CC them this thread!

S


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Back in the day... Quinquevittatus was the 'blanket' name for most thumbnails.. without the description it was a crap shoot as to what you were getting. The description they offer is most likely what we call ventrimaculatus today.. 

Peter Keane



thedude said:


> whats a yellow striped green legged quinquivittatus?? never seen one like that.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I remember back in the winter of 1974, when I was a lil tike, I purchased my first frog from a pet shop.. D. lehmanni (black and red) for a whopping $12.99, histrionicus for $9.50 from a fish wholesaler who didn't know what to do with them AND the first legal importation hand delivered by the breeder from Holland of captive bred azureus for $200 per frog through the now defunct ISSD. How these prices have switched.. 

ahhh, memories... 

Peter Keane


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Somewhere in my garage I have tons of stuff from before the internet took over. Many of the ADG Newsletter are before frog stuff became available on the internet and that was in the 1990's. In fact the ADG announced there the start of Anthony Hundt's FrogNet in the Newsletter. The internet was the death of the ADG Newsletter as we couldn't hold membership as the "free" internet developed. Before ADG Newsletter there was the ISSD (International Society for the Study of Dendrobatids) - that lasted only a few years, but I was editor for two of the years it all of it was all pre-internet. 

Best,

Chuck



jkooiman said:


> Very cool thread, does anyone have anything from pre-internet '80's?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Think R. imitator or R. variabilis and your in the right ball park.

Best,

Chuck



thedude said:


> whats a yellow striped green legged quinquivittatus?? never seen one like that.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone remember The Blue Frog Page, owned by Dennis Moseley or something?


----------

